# General > General Chat >  Carnivore Attacks Linked to Risky Human Behaviour

## tundrabadger

I always say, if you bet against stupid, you are going to lose. 

That said,  remember three cardinal rules for the wilderness experience. 

1) Black bears climb trees
2) Moose don't
3) Grizzlies aren't supposed to.

----------


## hunter63

Always save 3 rounds.....
2 for the bears, 1 for yourself.

Always go out with a slower partner.

----------


## Rick

The word carnivore comes from the Latin "carnivorus" and loosely translated means 'Leave it the hell alone".

----------


## natertot

It appears to be that most instances of "run-ins" with wild life is that people accidently "sneak-up" on the animals. Unless you are hunting, don't be afraid to make a little noise. One doesn't need to get too carried away, just enough to let the critters know your presence and that you mean no harm.

----------


## Zack

> It appears to be that most instances of "run-ins" with wild life is that people accidently "sneak-up" on the animals. Unless you are hunting, don't be afraid to make a little noise. One doesn't need to get too carried away, just enough to let the critters know your presence and that you mean no harm.


100% true.

----------


## Rick

When my wife and and I hiked Red Canyon there were several blind corners around large rock outcrops. The area is home to both bear and lion so clapping hands and yelling, "Hey bear", were standard to avoid sneaking up on something that might be just around the corner. As long as nothing clapped its paws and yelled back, "Hey human", we knew we were safe.

----------


## finallyME

Having surprised a momma black bear with 2 cubs.....yeah....make noise.  Luckily we all had an extra pair of pants.

----------


## hunter63

Don't mess with Sasquatch....

----------


## Rick

I do love those commercials.

----------


## WalkingTree

That first one is the BEST. (the vid above)

----------


## WolfVanZandt

I dunno. I sorta enjoyed the malaguena.

----------


## Loneviking

Part of it is not understanding animal behavior combined with doing stupid things.  If you're trail running or mountain biking in mountain lion country with ear buds in and music on, well, hope you have life insurance. Those big cats are a bundle of instincts and when they see something scooting along they will chase it!  You can't hear them coming and you're lunch.

Black bears are generally pretty timid, just watch out for jaw popping and pacing. Then you have trouble.

Grizzly? Stay away from them.

----------


## Faiaoga

Sometimes, clapping your hands and calling "hey, bear" is like telling the waitress you are ready to order your meal.   :Devil:

----------


## Wildthang

I just take the girls along when I hike in bear country. The bears hear all of the laughing and chatter, then they smell all of that expensive perfume, and they think holey crap, 3 women..............no way I'm messin with them! One bite and the bear would be on perfume and body bath liquid overload!!

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Hmmm.....I'll remember that......mmmm....where are there women around here?

----------


## WalkingTree

Just wear one of these anytime you're out there - http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictu...nti+bear+suit/

I feel like, if I was really worried while on Alone, I'd make a whole pile of little sticks sharpened on both ends, them lashed together a certain way, so I could put them on myself before trekking around. So that each is 'attached' to the side of my leg for example, round and round that leg, bunches of 'em. Heh...so much trouble...I'd look positively outrageous. So fashionable.

----------


## Rick

That would really convenient for the bear. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Keep in mind that bears in different parts of the country/world, behave differently.  

Here, black bears are little b*tches.  They will hassle you just because they are bored.  They will come through and ransack your camp just to see what snacks they can find.  They have a chip on their shoulder.  

Grizzlies, are actually pretty laid back.  Don't surprise them and you generally will have no trouble with them.  Big and bad enough to not have any chips on their shoulders lol.  

Brown bears (grizzlies that live within 100 miles of the ocean) are much larger due to the protein content of their diet, think lots of salmon.  The majority of the ones you will run into are more habituated due to the denser population in the areas around the coasts.  However, they have been the main culprits when it comes to maulings due to that higher population count.  

Polar bears are evil.  They will hunt a person down just for sport.  They kill for sport even when they are not hungry.  They are scary.

Do not mess with polar bears.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Aye, nobody ever sees the black bears in Alabama - they're smart enough to know that humans are bad news - but they're there. I've never heard that anyone has ever had any trouble with them. I'm sorta amazed at the restraint black bears in the Smokeys show tourists. Occasionally they'll have an incident but not nearly as often as you would expect since so many people think they're "cute".

----------


## hunter63

You know.....Maybe there is something to the behavior and attacks....like having "looser", "sucker", "bait", "dumas".....or "eat me".... on your forehead?
I heared of something like that...maybe true?

----------


## Manwithnoname

> Part of it is not understanding animal behavior combined with doing stupid things.  If you're trail running or mountain biking in mountain lion country with ear buds in and music on, well, hope you have life insurance. Those big cats are a bundle of instincts and when they see something scooting along they will chase it!  You can't hear them coming and you're lunch.
> 
> Black bears are generally pretty timid, just watch out for jaw popping and pacing. Then you have trouble.
> 
> Grizzly? Stay away from them.


Personally, what he said pretty much says it all. I'm thinking common sense but we all know that seems to be something in short supply these days. If we are going into a place where there are critters or otherwise that can pose a danger, it's our responsibility to learn the facts and safeguard ourselves. If we don't, what Hunter said, DUMAS stenciled in black sharpie across the forehead and deserving whatcha get.

----------


## cranky1

4570 guide gun and a very large knife! Hey, I'm in the Yukon! Cheers.

----------

